# slacken the belt span



## amianto

Se trata de un aislador con amortiguamiento.

Because the rotor vibration is reduced, less torque is required to be transmitted by the pulley and therefore the peak belt tensions are reduced. As a result, there is less chance the tensioner spans will become tight, and slacken the belt span ahead of the alternator in the belt movement direction.

Mi intento:

Debido a que se reduce la vibración del rotor, la polea requiere transmitir menos torque y por lo tanto se reducen las tensiones pico de la banda.
Como resultado, hay menos oportunidad para que los tramos? lapsos? del tensor se vuelvan más tirantes y retrasen el avance de la banda en anticipación al alternador en la dirección del movimiento de la banda.

Mucho agradecería su ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

De que clase de "aislador" se trata?, todo parece indicar que se trata de un alternador. Por favor aclaralo.


----------



## amianto

Hola 

Se trata de un aislador que cuenta con un mecanismo de amortiguamiento por fricción para amortiguar las oscilaciones entre el buje y la polea.

Espero que esto lo aclare. Gracias y espero tu respuesta, me urge.


----------



## amianto

Esta palabra realmente me tiene confundida.

Texto: during portions of the start up phase when the engine is accelerating the belt spans following the alternator experiences high tension


Pudiera ser: durante las porciones de la fase de arrasnque cuando el motor está acelerando los tramos de la banda que abarcan el alternador experimentan alta tensión.

Que les parece?

Gracias.


----------



## vicdark

Yo lo interpreto como:

..._durante porciones de la fase de arranque, cuando el motor está acelerando, los tramos de la correa después del alternador experimentan alta tensi_ón.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## rodelu2

Intento ayudar pero todavía no sé que cosa es el "aislador", y ahora tenemos un buje, una polea y un amortiguador que no figuran en la frase original en inglés. Por favor contesta:
-Que es el aislador y dónde está con referencia al alternador?.
-Hay una polea "loca" que mantiene tensa la banda o correa (belt) de la frase? 
-Si no hay polea tensora que es el "tensioner"?
-Que papel juega el alternador de la frase original?
-Que hacen y donde están la polea y el buje?


----------



## amianto

tienes razón. Gracias.


----------



## amianto

Gracias por tu interés en ayudarme.

Los aisladores son mecanismos para amortiguar la vibración.

Te pongo más texto:

Isolators in engine accessory belt drives provide a vibration isolation function by utilizing a resilient member between the pulley and hub that is attached to the rotor of the alternator. Since the pulley and hub are connected, the relative motion between these two members is restricted.

The isolator comprises:
a hub (viendo una página que trata sobre poleas llegué a la conclusión que este término es un eje no un buje)
a pulley frictionally engaged with the hub through a bushing (buje) for instantaneous rotational movement.
a resilient member engaged with the hulb through a bushing for instantaneous rotational movement.

Espero esto te sirva. Muchas gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Se está aclarando.
Tal vez puedas contestar:
-Hay una polea "loca" que mantiene tensa la banda o correa (belt) de la frase? 
-Si no hay polea tensora que es el "tensioner"?


----------



## amianto

En el texto en inglés se menciona que el sistema de transmisión por banda incluye una polea para el cigüeñal, un accesorio que es un compresor para el aire acondicionado y un alternador. Una banda está enganchada entre cada uno.

Un tensor es un mecanismo que mantiene controlada la tensión de la banda que está colocado antes del alternador.


----------



## amianto

Viendo una página acerca de poleas describen span como ramales.


----------



## rodelu2

Sigo sin saber si hay una polea tensora, voy a suponer que *hay una polea tensora*:
_Como resultado, hay menos oportunidad para que los tramos de banda sobre el tensor se vuelvan más tirantes y hagan que se aflojen los tramos de banda situados antes del alternador en el sentido de avance de la banda. _
Si supongo que *no hay una polea tensor*a dado que según tu descripción hay solamente poleas en cigueñal, compresor y alternador, debo suponer que "tensioner" es un error y debe decir "tensioned":
_Como resultado, hay menos oportunidad para que los tramos de banda sometidos a tensión elevada se vuelvan más tirantes y hagan que se aflojen los tramos de banda situados antes del alternador en el sentido de avance de la banda._


----------

